
Mugger arrested after victim spots him on Facebook’s ‘people you may know’ - yq
http://bgr.com/2016/05/29/robbery-suspect-facebook-victim-people-you-may-know/
======
eganist
My money's on location services having been enabled on the mugger's phone,
likely both the mugger's phone and the victim's phone.

------
lacker
Now I'm really curious what mechanism led to that suggestion!

